# I know none of us speed.... But..............



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.speedtrap.org/


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Holy Cow! How about a trap for druggies?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Haven't had a moving violation since April, 1971. And that is one I did NOT deserve.


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

I used to drive like a bat out of Hades, but driving both an F250 & F350 and diesel at 2.59, it's too expensive to get much boot into the pedal!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I don't know about these days but a while back towns used speed traps were the way counties made money to support their budgets.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> I don't know about these days but a while back towns used speed traps were the way counties made money to support their budgets.


Many still do that.
Here in western Washington State, the tribal governments still augment their income from their casinos by setting up the occasional speed trap on roads which pass through their reservations.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> I don't know about these days but a while back towns used speed traps were the way counties made money to support their budgets.


I helped pay for the new city hall in Golden Meadow La.:mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I try not to receive _performance awards_ (speeding tickets) as best I can.

I'll just leave it at that and won't incriminate myself any further. :smt033


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I was threatened with a speeding ticket for doing 25 miles per hour in a school zone. The officer had a problem because I was not on the street, The horse I was on did not have plate, and all the school kids were laughing at him. My grand daughters friends loved it. I can't post the officers comments on here due to the family nature of the board but he was not happy with me.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have loved hi-performance driving machines my entire time of owning cars. I discovered drag racing at 17 and have loved that ever since. Did a heck of a lot of street racing in my youth and had a blast doing it. Thank God I made it through that period unscathed. I still love performance machines and still own one. Dying to put a tune on it but I still have a lot of warranty life left.

I'll never grow up. Guns, serious driving machines, boats (I'm currently boatless), and rock 'n roll keep me going.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> I was threatened with a speeding ticket for doing 25 miles per hour in a school zone. The officer had a problem because...The horse I was on did not have plate...


...And, it might've been a, um, vehicle-exhaust problem which had really upset him.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I also know a State Trooper who wrote a speeding ticket to a guy on a bicycle. The guy was doing 50 in a 35 coming into Maggie Valley at the bottom of Soco Mountain.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> I was threatened with a speeding ticket for doing 25 miles per hour in a school zone. The officer had a problem because I was not on the street, The horse I was on did not have plate, and all the school kids were laughing at him. My grand daughters friends loved it. I can't post the officers comments on here due to the family nature of the board but he was not happy with me.


I'll bet your horse wasn't insured either.

Scofflaw............


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I never got into hi-performance cars and such. when I was younger. I had lots of friends that had Mustangs, Camaros, GTO's, and the like. 

I suppose I got my adrenaline rush from my dirt bikes and the like. I did have a lay-down kart that had twin Mac 101 engines on it. It was good for 120 mph. When your butt is about 1" off the ground and you are in a reclining position, that 120 feels more like 200 mph. 

Then, I discovered big street bikes. As in Kawasaki KZ 900 cc. Once in the military and stationed in Italy, I owned a Ducati 900 Desmo and then a Laverda 1000 Jota. 

Once back home, my love for big bikes more or less exploded. Seems like about every 5-7 yrs., I was buying a new one.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> I'll bet your horse wasn't insured either.
> 
> Scofflaw............


Wrong my farm insurance does cover when off the farm


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Wrong my farm insurance does cover when off the farm


I'm insured with Farmers, but I ain't no farmer.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I'm insured with Farmers, but I ain't no farmer.


...Not even a former farmer?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Not even a former farmer?


Not even a former ex-farmer.

But, for what it's worth, I used to watch Green Acres on tv. :smt033


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> Not even a former ex-farmer.
> 
> But, for what it's worth, I used to watch Green Acres on tv. :smt033


You just watch Gabor's cleavage.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> You just watch Gabor's cleavage.


Cleavage?
That's strange: I never saw Zsa Zsa cut up any meat.

And I've never done any speed, either.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> You just watch Gabor's cleavage.


Naw.....she didn't interest me all that much.

But.....the three sisters on Petticoat Junction did. Billy Jo, Bobby Jo, and Betty Jo. I kind of liked Bobby Jo.............:lol:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And, it might've been a, um, vehicle-exhaust problem which had really upset him.


Tony had removed the catalytic converter (again).


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes I use straight exhaust and threaten to charge for fertilizer.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> I also know a State Trooper who wrote a speeding ticket to a guy on a bicycle. The guy was doing 50 in a 35 coming into Maggie Valley at the bottom of Soco Mountain.


I wish they'd get 'em for running red lights. See a lot of that around here.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SouthernBoy said:


> I wish they'd get 'em for running red lights. See a lot of that around here.


Yes they forget they are to follow the rules of the road when on the street. Even worse when on the trails around here and have hurt hikers, horses and themselves.


----------

